# Wet molt



## iluvcreepystuff (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive been hearing you guys talking about this and I was wondering what a wet molt is?
How it happens?
How it is treated?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 3, 2010)

Here are some threads I found, since I really don't know a whole lot about it. All I know is basically after the molt, the tarantula will appear "wet". Yeah, that's all I got, sorry, haha.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=129175&highlight=molt

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=134224&highlight=wet+molt

Hope those can be more help than I was.

Cassandra


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW! I've never seen those pics before now. The metallica was really upsetting. 

 I'm siding more and more with the feeding of vertebrates being to blame since robc mentions the regalis was on a pinkie-mouse diet before he bought it.



Mack&Cass said:


> So as depressing as these are, I found another one in the thread with the metallica:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=933187#post933187
> 
> Cass


 AWWWWW, not a Psalmo! Poor baby... :-(


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 3, 2010)

So as depressing as these are, I found another one in the thread with the metallica:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=933187#post933187

Cass


----------



## iluvcreepystuff (Jan 4, 2010)

devastating 
I would be tore up like one a them trees in a you put in those shredders.
I feel so sorry for those t's and their owners.
The t's would be in so much pain if they had a nervous system
It is a good thing this is so rare.


----------



## WelshTan (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=168614&page=3

The bottom picture in post #44 is a G.rosea female who had a wet molt and lost half of one of her legs with a load of gloop on it. After she recovered she pulled the leg off herself. She still hasnt molted to regenerate the leg and that was a good 10 months ago I think.


----------

